# Chainsaw carving 101



## Adirondack

I went to a logging demonstration and they made a small chair for kids. It looked very simple to do. I tried one and it turned out pretty good. I would like to learn some other basic things I could do as well. Is there a site dedicated to the beginner with step by step instructions?


----------



## twoclones

Chainsaw Sculptors has a 'step by step' instruction area. 
http://www.chainsawsculptors.com/ 

You going to post a pic of your chair? 


Butch


----------



## Adirondack

Thanks for the link. 
Here are some pics. I have carved three but I only have a pic of two.


----------



## twoclones

Those do look like a good started project. If you'd like to smooth out the saw lines and sharp corners, use a 4" angle grinder w/ 24 grit flap wheels like these; 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44972

Butch


----------



## Adirondack

twoclones said:


> Chainsaw Sculptors has a 'step by step' instruction area.
> http://www.chainsawsculptors.com/
> 
> You going to post a pic of your chair?
> 
> 
> Butch



Thanks. Most of the sculptors look very difficult. Because I have no skill I would like to begin with furniture. Any step by step furniture making sites?


----------



## twoclones

*Try this...*

Don't know of furniture sites... You need to try this owl to get you going. VERY SIMPLE and very cute. Here is Barre Pinske's video of how to carve it; 
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1268824 

and my daugher's version which was her first carving ever; 
http://www.misschainsaw.com/first_owl.html 

Butch 
http://www.WoodHacker.com/


----------



## Adirondack

twoclones said:


> Don't know of furniture sites... You need to try this owl to get you going. VERY SIMPLE and very cute. Here is Barre Pinske's video of how to carve it;
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1268824
> 
> and my daugher's version which was her first carving ever;
> http://www.misschainsaw.com/first_owl.html
> 
> Butch
> http://www.WoodHacker.com/



WOW your daughter made a great owl. Thanks for the link. I will try this later in the week.


----------

